# Hello from the DESERTS of Arizona!!



## Leighannedelray (Aug 28, 2009)

My name is Leigh Anne DelRay and I am a photographer that lives in the deserts of Tucson Arizona.

I have a few different pets, 3 tortoise (1 leopard, 2 (local Sonoran) Desert Tortoise), 3 Tarantulas, 1 Arizona Bark Scorpion, 2 Dogs, 2 Cats, and soon more praying mantis.

I had at one time 6 as a pet, but they don't live terribly long, as you all know.

But I do love watching them and photographing them, especially wither super tiny objects that I have collected over the years (usually meant for train sets).

I guess that is about it eh?

Nice meeting all of you..

 

here are some photos of my babies. (RIP some of them)

Enjoy..

This was a very very small Spiny Flower Nymph and an even smaller Rabbi.. (not photo-shopped)







Have you ever heard of someone Praying Piano?? Ha Ha (very much photo-shopped)






Just a few sweet photos of my little baby nymph Spiny Flower
















I call this one, "Fancy Pants on a Chopstick"






This is my little Congo Green saying "who me????"






Another cute one of the wahlbergii






And although this is not really mantid-related, I still think they are pretty funny. I bought these little terrified people and put them in with my Trinidad Chevron. It was pretty funny..


----------



## cloud jaguar (Aug 28, 2009)

Those are great! I have a bunch of N - scale railroad people and bikes and stuff - I just may be inspired to make some scenes like yours. Welcome from Los Angeles.


----------



## ismart (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma (where the r_eal _desert is  )! Love the pix.


----------



## agent A (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome from CONNECTICUT!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey welcome, I was wondering when u would say hello! from OHIO! ps. where u get the little people? and the pics are great, specially the black and white! pss... I have a producer who takes pics coming this fall to photograph my mantis, she loves them and I can't wait to see her stuff! You photographers are amazing!


----------



## Rick (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome. Nice pics


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from Colorado[/SIZE]


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 28, 2009)

Excellent pics! Welcome to the forum... glad to have you here.  Looking forward to seeing more pics too!


----------



## planetq (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome from Los Angeles!

Wow I didn't know Congo greens were in the US.

Awesome!

They are really pretty.

Minkyu


----------



## 3.1415926 (Aug 30, 2009)

There must be intresting mantids over there.


----------



## inferno (Aug 30, 2009)

awesome pics


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the pics! Welcome to the forum!


----------

